# Problems with the new DPP :-\



## eels (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi.
I just updated to DPP4.

1. when I'm in edit mode - i can't go the next image by clicking CTRL+ARROW.
It is working with ALT, BUT - he is forgetting the box i woken on!
So, if i working about lighting or on the Kelvin slider - I need to click on the slider aging and again for each picture!

2. When I copy recipes - the new DPP copy also the rotation info - and when I'm pasting it - he rotate all the upside images!

Is their anything i can do?

Thanks!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi eels. 
No idea on the first problem, but the copying recipes thing seems the same with DxO too, easy solution, do lighting exposure, white balance etc, copy the recipe then apply any rotation cropping etc individually to each image unless there is a batch that all need the same rotation and crop applied. 

Cheers, Graham. 



eels said:


> Hi.
> I just updated to DPP4.
> 
> 1. when I'm in edit mode - i can't go the next image by clicking CTRL+ARROW.
> ...


----------



## eels (Apr 29, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi eels.
> No idea on the first problem, but the copying recipes thing seems the same with DxO too, easy solution, do lighting exposure, white balance etc, copy the recipe then apply any rotation cropping etc individually to each image unless there is a batch that all need the same rotation and crop applied.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



HI.
Tanks.

It won't help - it's auto rotration, not a manual one.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi eels. 
Pick a shot taken in landscape, therefore not auto rotated to start your adjustments on if you have one, it might work? 
Turn off Auto Rotate?

Cheers, Graham. 



eels said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi eels.
> ...


----------

